# Irish: laugh often



## yellowmandms

my friend wanted this translated to gaelic for a tattoo she wants..please help


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Which of them: Irish or Scottish? (Manx?)


----------



## yellowmandms

haha, sorry..irish


----------



## yellowmandms

........nobody?


----------



## se16teddy

You might get more luck in a specialist forum for the Irish language, Yellow - such as this one http://www.irishgaelictranslator.com/translation/


----------



## Wynn Mathieson

*déan gáire go minic*

*but* I'd never recommend anyone to get a "foreign-language" tattoo done without first consulting a trusted native speaker (although you can trust me in saying that, I'm not a native speaker!) -- it's far too easy to end up with an unintended but indelible double meaning 

Wynn


----------



## elirlandes

Wynn Mathieson said:


> *déan gáire go minic*
> 
> *but* _*I'd never recommend anyone to get a "foreign-language" tattoo done without first consulting a trusted native speaker*_ (although you can trust me in saying that, I'm not a native speaker!) -- it's far too easy to end up with an unintended but indelible double meaning
> 
> Wynn



Good advice!!!

This translation is a correct translation of "Laugh often", but it looks utterly ridiculous as a thing to say in Irish. This is because "laugh" is treated differently in Irish to English. "gáire" is really something like "a state of laughter" so "déan gáire" as an imperative is something along the lines of "make a laugh". It is something that would just never be tattoo'ed on an Irish speaker.

The new-age hippy kind of "Laugh often" sound-bite advice does not translate well into Irish. If your friend has not already had the tatoo, and wants something Irish, I would suggest something like "*Áthas*" which just means "happiness". It can be used almost like a statement of desire/wish for someone, or for example as a toast when drinking. 

Similarly, "*aoibhneas*" which means joy/delight.


----------

